# new 1911-380



## ggorman (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm shopping for a new Browning 1911-380 and I'm new to gun shopping. Where is the best buy?


----------



## lshooter (Jun 28, 2014)

I got my hands on one, the only one I had seen and what a nice 
Action. Beautiful little gun just wish they made them in at least 
9mm I would buy one.

All we have here are 1911's in 45.


----------



## lshooter (Jun 28, 2014)

Also the one I looked at was $619.


----------



## ggorman (Jan 7, 2016)

That's about $50 cheaper than what I saw.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have noticed that "new" guns seem to be spotty as to where you can find them, at first anyways. Some places seem to have new to the industry guns, and some places do not. I don't get it. 

Take the Kel Tec PMR-30 for instance, around me they are about as remote as a Unicorn. On some of the other forums I'm on, guys from other areas and states say they are all over the place!


----------



## lshooter (Jun 28, 2014)

I was just talking to someone today, I have never actually seen a PMR-30 other than on line.


----------

